# 20 gal. Tank Advice



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have recently purchased a twenty gallon tank and was curious as to what fish I should put in it and how many. I was thinking of one or two khuli loaches,a few swordtails, platys, and maybe a few tetras. Please tell me if these fish are hardy enough for a beginner. Also, about how many fish I should have. I know the one inch of fish per gallon tip ,but I have recently heard that it depends on the fishes shape? Anyway I am open to all suggestions and all are greatly appreciated.  
Also I was curious as to what fish are easy to breed and I am planing on getting a smaller aquariam for taking care of the frys because I don't really like the nets or boxes in my opinions..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

one or two khuli loaches,a few swordtails, platys, and maybe a few tetras.
Depending on which tetras they are all good for beginners. The platys and swords will be a great fish to learn breeding with. They dont need much encouragement.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply and I was wondering if I should buy a catfish or a few cherry shrimps to keep algae under control. I decided to add some live plants.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for stealing my name Fishboy93! Your setup sounds cool and i to am planning on get a new 20 gallon but mine will be cool water


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Go with the cherry shrimp. Less bioload and they will keep your tank clean.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry fishboy my bad


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ya thats what I was plannin on because I dont want to waste space on a fish but I dont want a snail because last time I had an aquarium the sanil population increased x2 everyday till I had to go get snail killer


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Lol... oh the joys of pond snails... yeah I've got prolly a couple hundred in my 55 gallon piranha tank. The inch per gallon rule usually doesn't apply to more active fish, larger fish, and large bioload fish. Tetras, platies, swordtails, and kuhli loaches would be great for your tank... but remember that two male swordtails will usually not go together.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ya, I was thinking of have a bug bit about that 1 male swordtail to two female. Same for the platys


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> Ya, I was thinking of have a bug bit about that 1 male swordtail to two female. Same for the platys


Sorry about that I have a microphone on my computer that picks up sound and dictates it to the comp. I am going to have 1 male swordtail and 2 females and the same for the platys


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

a microphone, Come on time to practice your typing skills. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> a microphone, Come on time to practice your typing skills. LOL


hahaha, i hate those things.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate the stupid mic it took me awhile but my brother managed to turn the stupid thing off. So all is well. I was thinking off adding corys? Would that overstock the tank. I mainly have small fish. Also what type would go best in a community tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well, it would be "overstocked" per say... but rules can be bent, with a good cleaning schedule and the right fish picks, you could add the cories preferably 5.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmm.. I wouldn't add any swordtails into a 20g, they are heavy poopers and grow quite large, about 4-5 inches. Not to mention they breed like rabbits!
Kuhli's need soft and acidid water, platys and other livebearers need the opposite. So kuhli's aren't their best tankmates.
How about platys and a group of 6 of paleatus or bronze corys? And maybe a cherry shrimp or few.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> I have recently purchased a twenty gallon tank and was curious as to what fish I should put in it and how many. I was thinking of one or two khuli loaches,a few swordtails, platys, and maybe a few tetras. Please tell me if these fish are hardy enough for a beginner. Also, about how many fish I should have. I know the one inch of fish per gallon tip ,but I have recently heard that it depends on the fishes shape? Anyway I am open to all suggestions and all are greatly appreciated.
> Also I was curious as to what fish are easy to breed and I am planing on getting a smaller aquariam for taking care of the frys because I don't really like the nets or boxes in my opinions..


The fish are pretty hardy. I personally wouldnt put that mix in a 20G.... 
If it were me I would pick 6-10 tetras, one center piece such as a gourami and then some corydoras for the bottom


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah i heard if you have more then 1 male sword they'll "joust" to the death w/ their swords. Is this true?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ive never had it happen and i had 2 males at one time (i dont have them any more)


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think the swordtails would fight each other. People here on the boards have said to keep a few males together to promote pregnancy. Plus they keep all the swordtails together at the petstore in the same tank so I doubt they would fight once they get home.


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> The platys and swords will be a great fish to learn breeding with. They dont need much encouragement.


 I have 2 platys and room for a couple more... how would I go about making it easy for them to breed? I want [email protected]!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well platys mate all the time when having semi-hard and alkalisnish water.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How about 5-6 Platys and some corydoras?


----------

